# 2008 Nissan Titan Pro4X For Sale



## Citori20ga (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I have a 2008 Nissan Titan Pro4X Crew Cab Long Bed 4x4 for sale.

This truck has 95,000 Miles, I am the original owner. It's Black, It has new tires, Bilstein shocks, Borla exhaust, Husky Liner floor mats, Camo Seat covers, and Leer 100XQ shell. 

I am asking 20,500. I am selling because I bought a new truck. This truck is great, and it includes Fosgate radio package with bluetooth telephone system, and satellite radio.

Let me know if you have questions, or are interested.

Thanks,

Rob


----------

